# good partner for a snow corn



## GunslingerGuy97 (Jan 1, 2014)

hey! im going to be buying some more corn snakes soon and would like to think about breeding in the future so i was wondering what sort of babies i could get with my snow corn by breeding it with other snakes as i cant decide what morphs to go look around for or to just go with a normal (as i kinda like normals but havent got one) so yah if anyone knows what morphs would produce what babies i would appreciate the knowledge  thanks!


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Almost all morphs in corn snakes are recessive.

This means that BOTH parents must carry at least one copy of the mutation for the offspring to be visual for that mutation.

This means that if one of the parents doesn't carry the mutation, you can not get visual animals in the first generation.



If you have a snow corn then you have one parent that has two copies of anerytherism and two copies of amelanism.

It is visual for both traits (defining it as a snow).


The only animals that will guarantee the offspring are also morphs are ones that carry one or more copies of either or both mutations.

Therefore:


snow x normal = 100% normal


snow x normal het amel = 50% amel / 50% normal 


snow x normal het anery = 50% anery / 50% normal


snow x normal het amel and anery = 25% normal / 25% amel / 25% anery / 25% snow


snow x amel = 100% amel

snow x anery = 100% anery



snow x amel het anery = 50% amel / 50% snow

snow x anery het amel = 50% anery / 50% snow


snow x snow = 100% snow








Now, what I haven't added to the above is the 'het's' that the offspring will carry.

This gets a little more complicated but I'll just say that if an animal is visual for a recessive trait then all it's offspring will carry at least one copy of that mutation.


So:


snow x normal = 100% normal het amel and anery



snow x amel = 100% amel het anery


etc...


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

You will not be able to produce anything more than normals, amels, anerys and snows with your snow unless it happens to be carrying other hidden copies of different mutations (but you can't know that unless you know about its parents and grandparents).


It would be worth getting an animal that is het amel and het anery (sometimes sold as 'dbl het snow' or just 'het snow') but also has another common gene such as stripe or motley, diffuse or hypo.

Personally I would go with a normal stripe or a normal motley that is also het snow.


I would also read my genetics 101 sticky in this section to get your head around basic genetics and look through Ian's Vivarium for the best guide to corn snake mutations on the internet.



There are a couple of dominant mutations that would behave differently from the majority of corn snake morphs but they are a lot more expensive.


----------



## GunslingerGuy97 (Jan 1, 2014)

Thanks that's brilliant information! you've been really helpful and this has given me a better idea of how this works! I will check out your sticky and check out Ian's Vivarium, thanks a lot!


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

oh dear Mr Bothrops, you forgot ultra again! 

Ultra is allelic and codominant with amel, so amel x ultra results in a corn het for both which is visually an ultramel.

amel x ultra = 100% ultramel
amel x ultramel = 50% amel, 50% ultramel

etc etc etc

....OR!...........

(this has been mentioned  ) Take a look at tessera which is a dominant morph so you will get more tessera babies with only one parent carrying the gene, and is rapidly falling in price. There is also Buf and Toffee (which may or may not be the same thing) that are dominant, although these seem to be a lot more common on the continent.


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

eeji said:


> oh dear Mr Bothrops, you forgot ultra again!
> 
> Ultra is allelic and codominant with amel, so amel x ultra results in a corn het for both which is visually an ultramel.
> 
> ...



See GunslingerGuy? I told you Ian was the man!

(Why do I always forget ultra?:bash: - I'm blaming the time I was posting - brain wasn't truly up to speed!)


----------



## Iulia (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks for that!!! I'm trying to get my head round snake genetics, both corns and royals, and its boggling my brain big time!!!!! :notworthy:

Maybe trying to get my head round them both at the same time isn't helping ...! :devil:


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

Iulia said:


> Thanks for that!!! I'm trying to get my head round snake genetics, both corns and royals, and its boggling my brain big time!!!!! :notworthy:
> 
> Maybe trying to get my head round them both at the same time isn't helping ...! :devil:


The way it all works is exactly the same for any species, so it only gets confusing if you don't know how a particular morph is inherited or what a combination morph is made up of. To help out on that score for corns have a look at Ians Vivarium (link in my signature) and for royals, World of Ball Pythons


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

http://www.redtailboas.com/f115/no-f...s-guide-53782/
That was written for the boa constrictor people, but the principles are the same for boas, ball pythons, corn snakes, mice, corn, fruit flies, etc. 

Explanation of genetic terms and words - Ians Vivarium Reptile Forum
One of the better sets of definitions on the web, IMO. The first post in the thread is difficult to understand because of broken English, but the seventh post in the thread is a revision with good English.

For what it's worth, I learned genetics working in a university mouse colony. Transferring to corn snakes and ball pythons was no difficulty at all.


----------

